# laxatives for constipation now given me diarrhoea :(



## leeniepie (Jan 25, 2012)

I hadnt had a BM for over two weeks so my doctor gave me a laxative to take for 3 days. i took it friday and saturday, and have been having diarrhoea since saturday lunchtime. thought i was doing ok yesterday as hadnt had any in the evening, but nope, it back today i've been sipping water and eating plain food like toast and eggs and pretzels, but i dunno what else to do. my mum recons i should take immodium, but i'd rather let it settle on its own (but at the same time wonder how long this is going to go on?)anyone else had this?


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

You can take immodium to stop it but that may cause constipation again. Laxatives are not good for IBS more fibre is better.IBS D is not treatable by plain foods its not the same as a tummy bug, its the condition itself which has to be managed.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well.. sometimes laxatives are _necessary_ for IBS C types. And actually "fiber" can makes things worse for some C types. There are osmotic laxatives and stimulant laxatives. Here is some straightforward info on them:http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/laxatives/HQ00088Here is some more comprehensive info:http://www.medicinenet.com/laxatives_for_constipation/article.htmAnd for what it's worth... I would skip the imodium and let your system work it out on it's own if possible. If it keeps up though... you may want to try a half or quarter of an imodium tablet.But having D from laxatives is kinda common..since it IS kinda difficult to dose it just right with laxatives. Now you know how your body responds to that laxative and can adjust the dosing accordingly if you ever need it again.


----------



## leeniepie (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks.thankfully i seem to be ok now. it was a drastic high dose because i was so constipated. i'm going to try adding fibre to see if it helps with the constipation - i am worried about it getting worse though with more fibre, as although i drink a lot of water, i cant exercise much at the moment due to a knee injury i might try just a little oatbran and see how i do


----------



## lindielou (Jul 11, 2010)

You may need more than a little oat bran. If I were you I would try a fiber supplement that dissolves in anything; water, tea, coffee, etc. It is best if taken throughout the day. Most supplement instructions err on the side of under prescribing, so start up slow, but work up to larger doses. Eventually you will find what works best for you.


----------



## leeniepie (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks for the advice!


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

Actually, it makes sense if you're getting diahorrea. Diahorrea happens before you pass a bm because it's removing the water first. It means the stool is breaking up easier, or softened. You may not want diahorrea, but sometimes we just have to cope with it, to get the right result. I take an osmotic laxative, as they're gentle on the stomach. They help draw more moisture into the colon, which really helps.


----------

